# Minnkotta will not rotate



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Went fishing this morning and discovered my trolling motor shaft won’t rotate prop works and everything else but it just won’t rotate. When I press the directional arrow on the remote you can hear a clicking where I believe the mechanicsm that rotates the shaft would be. It sounds similar to a bad relay clicking. It’s a 12v terrova that’s I bought in 2019 just curious if anyone has dealt with this before. Thank you!


----------



## jcwoodard (Sep 19, 2020)

Try turning the lower unit manually with the power off. It should turn pretty easily in both directions, you should hear the gears and motor - dont force it. If it doesnt turn or very difficult to do it, steering motor is bad which is what it sounds like based on the clicking you hear. But there could be an obstruction in the gears. If it does turn easily by hand, disconnect the bullet connectors coming out of the control board, and hook the the steering assy up to 12v in both directions. It should sound smooth and draw less than 1 amp. If that works, test the voltage coming out of the control board, should be 12 when you press the direction button on the remote and -12 in the other direction. There is a two year warranty on it from the date of purchase if you bought it new. If you are just out of the warranty time, sometimes if you call Minn Kota customer service and explain it to them (angry helps), they may help you out.


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

I had the same issue with a MotorGuide. The "transmission" or gearbox on mine somehow got half full of water. With the trolling motor in the horizontal position, the steering motor was completely submerged. It was only 1 month out of warranty when it happened. I replaced the gearbox, and salvaged the old one. I cleaned it up well enough and got the motor working for a backup.


----------



## Paul Mills (Mar 26, 2018)

I'm gunna say it. 2 out of 3 Minn Kota's I know of have had this issue within a year of new. Mine didnt thankfully (which is the 1/3). 

Cant wait to see what JL Marine bring out.


----------



## Ben Sheppard (Feb 1, 2020)

I had the no rotation problem but it was caused by failed bearings. A new bearing kit upgraded the bearings and the rotation was more quiet than new.


----------

